# subs needed nassau suffolk county ny



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

We are looking for experienced sub contractors, for snow plowing and shoveling in Nassau and Suffolk County, NY. We need Plow trucks as well as 4wd operators with no plows for shoveling crews, as well as laborers. We pay the going rate for the area. We are always fair with our workers. 

Please call only if you are serious.....call or text my cell asap

516-804-2812 o
516-250-3528 c


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

[

Bump QUOTE=ljbev;1704433]We are looking for experienced sub contractors, for snow plowing and shoveling in Nassau and Suffolk County, NY. We need Plow trucks as well as 4wd operators with no plows for shoveling crews, as well as laborers. We pay the going rate for the area. We are always fair with our workers.

Please call only if you are serious.....call or text my cell asap

516-804-2812 o
516-250-3528 c[/QUOTE]


----------

